# Regular Cab Truck, Not Enough Cab Volume for Great Bass?



## tbarnard83 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a 2005 Ram Regular cab truck that I am having problems with getting the bass to sound right. In the past I have had tried one JL 10w3 on 500watts both ported and sealed, two JL 10w3 on 500watts both ported and sealed, one alpine type R 10 both ported and sealed, two Alpine type R 10 both ported and sealed on 500wats. Now i have moved to two Alpine Type R 8 ported on 500watts. Everything sounds the same, OK with windows up, Awesome with windows down, except for the 8's they always are lacking in bass. Starting to think the cab volume is the limiting factor. Going to go to two Alpine Type S 15s sealed on a PDX-M12. 

Sound quality on system is great, just need more bass. Rest of the system is a Alpine INA-910, Alpine PXA-H800 DSP, Focal K2 Power 6.5 components in front, Alpine Type R 6.5 coax in rear, Alpine V9 5 channel running speakers and current Alpine Type R 8's. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## ceri23 (Aug 10, 2012)

I had a QC ram for awhile. Not the best vehicles for sub output. The cabin is very large and I'm convinced that the geometry of the dash/windshield is problematic for bass. I never went above a pair of 10s, but I had them in several boxes (both under the back seats and sitting on top of the seat) on up to 1500 watts RMS. Some vehicles just don't react well to certain frequencies. Unfortunately, I think the Ram has a problem in the sub range.


----------



## fast4door (Aug 2, 2012)

I had a 03 Ram reg cab and had 2 JL 12w0's in a custom box behind the seats that with 500w sound pretty good for what it was.It took up the whole back and I had to move the seat up just a 1" or so. I maybe wish I had a little more low end but otherwise kept me happy. I have never had 10's in that truck so not sure if the 12's will make the difference


----------



## coke101 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a 2000 GMC Sierra reg cab with 4 elemental design e3.8s in a sealed box behind the seats powered by a soundstream reference 10.0. When the doors/windows were closed sounded pretty good, open one window the bass increased significantly, open both windows it got even louder! Open the doors and the thing would pound!!!!! 
I think the the cabin causes canselation somehow. Couldn't figure it out why so just lived with it till the subs gave up


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Single cab trucks have such a short cabin that they have a completely different resonant frequency and cabin gain response than a coupe/sedan/wagon. It has nothing to do with cancellation - it's just the length of the cabin. The only way to defeat this is to build big and low tuned ported boxes, and it still won't have much low end unless your windows are open.

My first ride was a single cab '96 ram and I drove it for 8 years with as many sub/box combinations as I could dream up searching for the same kind of low end extension as a long cabin, only to settle for low tuned ported boxes. On the flip side - the short cabin yields a high resonant frequency with an incredible boost in the upper bass range. I used to compete in usaci outlaw spl and nailed a 155 with three 10w0's on ~1000 watts burping at 58hz.


----------



## tbarnard83 (Dec 22, 2011)

I was afraid that the cabin gain is what I'm up against. I'm going to go forward with the two Type-S 15s and see if it helps, cause i have the stuff bought and its been a while since Ive got to build a sub box. Ill see what I get out of it. I'm game for just about anything short of a cab cut-out into the box.

Thanks guys, Just checking to see if I am the only one running into this. Not to many people around my area sink this kind of money into regular cab trucks. Going for different and impressive.

Thanks again.


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

I had a '01 Dodge Ram regular cab with 1 JL 10W7 powered by a JL 500/1. That thing pounded like no other. I build a slot ported box with the port exiting into the cab corner behind the driver and the sub fired forward between the seats. This truck sounded better than any other car/truck I have owned. I always thought it was easier to get louder in a smaller cabin? Maybe I just got lucky with tuning freq and cabin resonant freq.


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

Almost every regular cab pickup that I have heard with subs firing downward sounded pretty good, even with not so good drivers. The boxes that fired into the seats were another story.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

When I was talking with Bing a while back about my single cab 4th Gen Ram he said he was so impressed with the install he did in another one that he went out and bought his own. 
There's a build log posted here about that truck. 
I'm far from an expert...but I figure if that man says its a good vehicle for an install I'd be stupid to not listen.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Agreed. I've had a 2003, and now a 2010 Ram, and it's so easy to get big bass in them. 

Just go sealed


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

You've got the White R/T, right? Grey SRT10 wheels?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That be me. But no longer has the hash stripes on the fenders. Took those off, as there seems to be too many copycats out there.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I feel ya. There won't be any other R/T's like mine....especially after ADV.1 gets my wheels built.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

VERY nice... can't wait to see it


----------



## tbarnard83 (Dec 22, 2011)

Changed my setup this last weekend, couldn't be happier. Out with the old, in with the HUGE. took out the two Type-R 8" then built a new box, added another Alpine V9 and put in two Alpine Type-S 15"s. Plenty of bass. Nice and snappy in a sealed 1.3 cu.ft. each box, with room left for nice amp rack in the middle. I will try to get some pics up soon. Turned out much better than i thought and have showed it to a few friends that still believe the "bigger subs play low notes better but are too sloppy for rock music" stigma. I think i have changed their minds about big subs.

Thanks guys. 

P.S. I know it should be more bass. two 15s is equal to about seven 8s for cone area.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

How's the low end with the 15s? Box seems a bit on the small side for them. 

I've had two reg cab trucks before the one I own now and had the best results with ported setups tuned low-ish, 28-30hz. Sealed setups just didn't have the extension for me in either truck.


----------



## tbarnard83 (Dec 22, 2011)

Maybe i should clarify, the box is 1.3 cu.ft. for each sub. Total 2.6 cu.ft. This is what alpine suggested for sealed on a S-15. The Low end is lacking, especially with the windows up. But i listen to a lot of rock and for snappy 45-55hz bass the do great, windows up or down. If you roll the windows down and put on some rap, it does pretty goo, but i agree, it doesn't do 35hz real well. Overall, much better than 2 ported 8s.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah I figured that was per sub. It does plot out pretty decent with an F3 of ~46 hz and a qtc of 0.9.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

2 x 15" FTW

Once again, displacement saves the day. In order to improve low frequency response below the relatively high cabin gain frequency of a regular cab truck, you have to move more air as efficiently as possible.


*In a way, it's sorta like IB - only in that case the sheer surface area of larger cones helps to compensate for the relatively low low excursion of typical IB subs. Either way, the more air you move the lower & louder the system will play.


----------



## tbarnard83 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just thought i would share my experience with everyone, I know not all reg cab trucks have room for 2 15s, But a 2002-2008 Dodge Rams definitely do. Thanks guys


----------



## Gmc_dippin (Sep 15, 2012)

Just got back from mex. the majority of trucks where I went were single can.. U can not believe how much bass a couple of them had... One guy had the new single cab dodge ram with some freaken LOUD ASS BASS! I wanted to ask but my cousin said because a lot of people get jacked he wouldn't want to show his system.. But there defiantly is a way with out going blow through


----------

